# Coach's Rock Removal Thread



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have this area in my front/side yard that has always been a trouble area. Bermuda is thin there and not as healthy as surrounding area. This area is roughly 20 ft. long by 2-3 ft. wide. 

Did a screwdriver test and lo and behold, kept hitting obstructions. So I dug a small test hole and I soon realized I could probably operate a profitable rock quarry out of this section of my yard.

So, sent a grabbed a few supplies and went to work. Dug around the perimeter of the area. And then started to work in about 3 foot sections trying to get as much of the rock out as I could.



I out all the material in a wheelbarrow and then put a sifter box back over that section and sifted it out a little at a time to save as much of the good material as I could.







Once I had as much of the good soil as I could get back in that section, I replaced the sod the best I could and pressed it down in to place. Watered it after.





Only got about 1/4 of it done as I didn't start until early evening. Hoping to finish the rest over the next couple of days. Gonna wait and see if the sod takes before leveling with sand.

Will try to update progress and I'm certainly open to suggestions or critique as I've never tried anything like this before.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

It's amazing what the screwdriver test can reveal. You've done some back-breaking work but it will pay off. I've saved some sections of my yard by simply pulling out large rocks or old construction debris. Keep us updated.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work Coach!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah I'm a firm believer in the test. For years I thought I was scalping the lawn but it was a bolder on the corner of the hill. You know how many crazy ways I tried to mow that spot thinking if I only didn't scalp it!?!??! lol


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Doing some final prepping of my yard for some sod, picking up rocks and doing some raking. Discovered this, needless to say this is not something I wanted to deal with. Looks like a power line anchor or something from a long time ago. It was about .25 inches down so I couldn't exactly ignore it. Talk about back breaking...


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yikes! It's crazy how much stuff is buried we don't know about..


----------

